
Ask HN: Do you find GC APM a good replacement for services like Datadog? - mrwnmonm
I wish if there was a good self-hosted alternative for Datadog, because I am confused on how to use those Google Cloud tools (like Trace and Monitoring), Datadog looks intuitive. What do you guys do to monitor your GC and AppEngine apps?
======
pranay01
Why do you need a self-hosted alternative for DataDog? Why not just use
datadog itself?

